# Canon Announces the PowerShot S100



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 15, 2011)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; margin: 70px 0 0 0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/09/canon-announces-the-powershot-s100/"></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 -50px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/09/canon-announces-the-powershot-s100/" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/09/canon-announces-the-powershot-s100/"></a></div>
<p><strong>London, UK, 15th September 2011</strong> Ã¢â‚¬â€œ Canon today announces the launch of the new PowerShot S100 Ã¢â‚¬â€œ a powerful, versatile and highly compact camera offering photographers extensive control and leading image quality. The most advanced PowerShot S-series model to date, the PowerShot S100 surpasses the high standards set by its acclaimed predecessor, featuring a new f/2.0 Canon lens and an enhanced HS System, which combines an elite high-sensitivity sensor with the very latest in Canon processing technology Ã¢â‚¬â€œ DIGIC 5.</p>
<p>Packed with upgrades, the PowerShot S100 marks a true step forward for the PowerShot S-series. Its 24mm ultra-wide angle, 5.0x optical zoom genuine Canon lens provides greater power and flexibility, and combines with Canon’s Intelligent Image Stabilizer (IS) system to deliver crisp, clear images in stills and movies. GPS functionality records the time and location of every shot, Full HD movie recording captures stunning video, and the powerful DIGIC 5 processor offers fast shooting speeds and even better image quality in all conditions. All of these new features also come in a super-slim body measuring just 26.7mm front-to-back, available in matte black and titanium silver variants.</p>
<p><strong>The HS System with DIGIC 5 Ã¢â‚¬â€œ new levels of power

</strong>The PowerShot S100 features the most powerful implementation of the HS System yet. Building on the PowerShot S-series’ reputation for providing high-quality, low noise images in low light, the enhanced HS System optimally combines DIGIC 5 processing with a high-sensitivity 12.1 Megapixel 1/1.7-type CMOS developed using Canon EOS sensor know-how Ã¢â‚¬â€œ providing an even more powerful basis for low light photography. Supporting a maximum ISO of 6400 at full resolution, the camera fully-utilises the high performance of the CMOS sensor and the power of DIGIC 5 to reduce image noise Ã¢â‚¬â€œ offering the reassurance of excellent image quality in all conditions.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>Designed to achieve new and advanced levels of image quality, DIGIC 5 analyses four times more image information to create each pixel, recording more detail and colour from a scene than ever before. Processing speed is also six times faster compared to the previous processor, efficiently managing the increase in scene information and simultaneously reducing the appearance of image noise by up to 75%1.</p>
<p><strong>Genuine Canon lens with Intelligent Image Stabilizer

</strong>The PowerShot S100 features a new, high performance lens developed and manufactured using the same methods and expertise as Canon’s leading EF lenses. A benchmark in Canon optical technology, the lens supports 24mm ultra-wide angle coverage for shooting horizons and landscapes, and an extended 5.0x optical zoom for zooming into distant scenes or subjects Ã¢â‚¬â€œ all while offering a bright f/2.0 maximum aperture, and a light and compact design.</p>
<p>Intelligent IS utilises Canon’s highly-effective 4-stop optical Image Stabilizer to counter camera shake in stills and Full HD movies. Providing seven modes of stabilisation2, Intelligent IS automatically identifies the scene and adapts the optical Image Stabilizer settings for optimal compensation. Panning IS is ideal for following racetrack action, ensuring the IS system only corrects the axis vertical to the direction of movement, while Macro IS features Hybrid IS technology for shooting clear close-ups. Powered IS uses Canon camcorder technology to film distant subjects when using the zoom, while Tripod mode switches off IS when the camera is on a stable surface or attached to a tripod.</p>
<p><strong>Enhanced control

</strong>The PowerShot S100 offers full manual control over shooting settings and modes. Designed to fit seamlessly into a photographer’s existing workflow, it supports RAW format shooting and offers compatibility with Canon’s Digital Photo Professional (DPP) software as standard, providing a perfect second camera for DSLR users.</p>
<p>The popular Lens Control Ring, synonymous with the modern PowerShot S-series, also provides a tactile way to control picture settings such as focus and exposure. Users can assign the Lens Control Ring to a number of different image parameters, including shutter speed, ISO sensitivity and aperture, allowing them to fine tune their exposure in 1/3-stop increments. The ‘Ring Function’ button and rear Multi-Control Dial can also be custom-assigned to control other pre-selected functions, providing complete flexibility to serve different user styles.</p>
<p><strong>High-speed and complete ease-of-use

</strong>Using the power of the DIGIC 5, the PowerShot S100 is ideal for capturing fast-moving action. High-speed Burst HQ is perfect for everything from sports to parties, capturing a rapid sequence of eight full resolution shots at up to 9.6 shots/sec. For recording the drama of high-speed action, Super Slow Motion Movie mode also records videos at 240 fps (QVGA quality) or 120 fps (VGA quality).</p>
<p>For easy shooting in a range of situations, Canon’s Smart Auto mode ensures great results by selecting the optimum settings for a scene from 32 variables. New Multi-area White Balance also makes images look more natural by detecting scenes with two different light sources and applying area-specific white balance correction. For instance, when shooting a portrait with flash under tungsten lighting, the camera will simultaneously apply tungsten white balance to the background and flash white balance to a person’s face, ensuring both the subject and background look natural.</p>
<p><strong>A wealth of additional features

</strong>Ideal for users who want to record the location of every shot, the PowerShot S100′s integrated GPS unit records where and when images are taken, so users can keep an accurate record of the place and time their pictures are taken. Additionally, the GPS Logger facility records a user’s journey, allowing them to review their travels by using the supplied Map Utility software which integrates with Google Maps3.</p>
<p>Stunning Full HD (1080p) video is also captured at 24 frames per second with stereo sound. The 5.0x optical zoom can be used during video capture, while Dynamic IS and Powered IS mode within Intelligent IS counteract camera shake when recording whilst moving, or when using the zoom. An HDMI-CEC port makes it easy to share videos, allowing users to play images back on compatible HDTVs using the TV remote.</p>
<p>A large, premium-quality 7.5 cm (3.0″) PureColor II G LCD display is perfect for framing and playback, with a fine 461k dot resolution that offers high contrast and excellent colour reproduction. A tempered glass outer layer provides a wide viewing angle and resistance to scratches, and new grips on both the front and back of the camera body offer improved handling, making this the ideal pocket camera for enthusiasts.</p>
<p><strong>Expand your possibilities

</strong>The PowerShot S100 is instantly compatible with a range of Canon accessories. The new HF-DC2 is an external flash unit that can be used to supplement the on-board flash, allowing users to capture a broader range of subjects. Users can also explore the world of underwater photography with the new optional Waterproof Case WP-DC43, which provides water resistance to depths of 40 metres and protects the camera from dust, dirt and damage Ã¢â‚¬â€œ making it perfect for snorkelling or diving on holiday.</p>
<p><strong>Share stories with CANON iMAGE GATEWAY

</strong>Owners of the PowerShot S100 can also join the CANON iMAGE GATEWAY, an online facility for sharing photos and video. The CANON iMAGE GATEWAY Online Photo Album provides up to 2GB of personal storage capacity Ã¢â‚¬â€œ enough room for hundreds of high-quality images.</p>
<p><strong>Canon PowerShot S100 Ã¢â‚¬â€œ key features:</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>High-sensitivity 12.1 Megapixel Canon CMOS (1/1.7 type)</li>
<li>HS System with powerful DIGIC 5</li>
<li>Ultra-wide 24mm, f/2.0, 5x zoom lens. Intelligent IS</li>
<li>Lens Control Ring, NR Control & RAW</li>
<li>GPS</li>
<li>Full HD, HDMI</li>
<li>Large 7.5 cm (3.0″) LCD</li>
<li>High-speed Burst HQ</li>
<li>Smart Auto, Multi-area WB</li>
<li>Optional Waterproof Case</li>
</ul>
```


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 15, 2011)

IMO, definitely a worthwhile upgrade for my S95. I'll be ordering one when they become available!


----------



## Eagle Eye (Sep 15, 2011)

A great update. The addition of the grip on the front (previously a 3rd party add on) shows that Canon is responding to how their consumers are using the product. This update really makes the S100 complete package.


----------



## gferdinandsen (Sep 15, 2011)

"Canonâ€™s new DIGIC 5"


It has the DIGIC 5, can the new SLR's be far off? So much for all the buzz (among naysayers) about problems getting the DIGIC 5 finalised and to market.


----------



## J. McCabe (Sep 15, 2011)

When did 24mm became *ultra*-wide ?

The first camera to have the new Digic 5 is a P&S ?!


----------



## nosnhojm (Sep 15, 2011)

When will this be available?


----------



## Redreflex (Sep 15, 2011)

nosnhojm said:


> When will this be available?


+1. What's the typical timeline for a P&S?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 15, 2011)

J. McCabe said:


> When did 24mm became *ultra*-wide ?



Depends on how you define it. Most commonly, 'wide angle' is 24-35mm FF-equivalent, and ultrawide is anything shorter than 24mm. Technically, a 1/1.7" sensor means a 4.6x crop factor, and a 5.2mm lens = 4.6x = 23.92mm FF equivalent...so, _technically_, it is shorter than 24mm (just like a $399.99 introduction price - I hope - would be technically less than $400...).

But hey, it's all marketing-speak anyway...



J. McCabe said:


> The first camera to have the new Digic 5 is a P&S ?!



Yep, so what? It's ready, they'll use it. Cheaper for them to convert everything to Digic V than to produce both IV and V into the future...

I take this as a good sign that we may see a dSLR with Digic V sooner rather than later. 



nosnhojm said:


> When will this be available?



Probably available end of September or early October.


----------



## akiskev (Sep 15, 2011)

Digic V and 1/1.7" home-grown sensor. 
Canon says the new sensor employs technology similar to that used in its EOS SLRs, including an on-chip noise cancellation system, and microlenses which cover more of the sensor area to improve its light-gathering characteristics.
I can't wait to see the capabilities of this combination..
Are there any test shots of S100 on the web?


----------



## mrbill (Sep 15, 2011)

Here is an interesting statistic:

http://www.dpreview.com/products/compare/side-by-side?products=canon_s90&products=canon_s95&products=canon_s100&sortDir=ascending

Look at the announce dates for these cameras. The latest S100 is about a month out. Tsunami delay?

I wonder if other cameras might follow the same pattern:

http://www.dpreview.com/products/compare/side-by-side?products=canon_eos5d&products=canon_eos5dmkii&sortDir=ascending

Not quite as clear - but using this logic, are we looking at an October announcement? I.e. any week now?


----------



## LuCoOc (Sep 15, 2011)

nosnhojm said:


> When will this be available?



canon uk says november.

http://www.canon.co.uk/About_Us/Press_Centre/Press_Releases/Consumer_News/Cameras_Accessories/PowerShot_S100.aspx?source=rss



> Pricing & Availability
> The PowerShot S100 is available from November 2011, priced at Â£439/â‚¬509 RRP incl. VAT.


----------



## clarkia (Sep 15, 2011)

great photos at:
http://www.dpreview.com/previews/canons100/

It's funny how this site hosts pure speculation about anything and everything (which is great) yet when products are actually released, like today, other non-rumor sites already have them beat with real images and more specs. i guess it truly is a rumors site only.


----------



## mrbill (Sep 15, 2011)

> Pricing & Availability
> The PowerShot S100 is available from November 2011, priced at Â£439/â‚¬509 RRP incl. VAT.



Ouch. It better be *@*!&^ good at that price! That is almost street price for a 3-digit SLR body.


----------



## mrbill (Sep 15, 2011)

clarkia said:


> great photos at:
> http://www.dpreview.com/previews/canons100/
> 
> It's funny how this site hosts pure speculation about anything and everything (which is great) yet when products are actually released, like today, other non-rumor sites already have them beat with real images and more specs. i guess it truly is a rumors site only.



Somehow I don't think Canon will give a rumors site pre-release access to a camera. Dpreview sign NDA's and stick to their embargos - which is totally not what CR is about  They have good relationships with most camera manufacturers and get that kind of access.


----------



## dstppy (Sep 15, 2011)

I'll throw a +1 in for 'this is great news'.

The faster DIGIC V gets out there and making Canon money, the better chance we have of moving up higher end models.

@clarkia - you mean news websites that have paid writers/editors and are given things directly? I suppose, but did you notice how this site went to a CRAWL when we all rushed here to see how excited everyone else is? 

Honestly, you can get specs/fluff from any site, I like to see the responses from people that might catch any funny-business with the hype about resigns.


----------



## Sheraph (Sep 15, 2011)

No 720p 60fps? I don't care about slow motion at lower resolutions, they are useless, but 720p 60fps would be great


----------



## chrismartinez.co.uk (Sep 15, 2011)

Interesting to see that the Digic V in the 12MP S100 allows it to take 2.3fps vs the 0.9 fps of the Digic IV in the 10MP S95

Cant wait to see what it (or even 2 of them) can do in an SLR


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 15, 2011)

chrismartinez.co.uk said:


> Interesting to see that the Digic V in the 12MP S100 allows it to take 2.3fps vs the 0.9 fps of the Digic IV in the 10MP S95



How much of that is Digic V, and how much is the sensor itself? CMOS sensors read out faster than CCD sensors.


----------



## anthony11 (Sep 15, 2011)

J. McCabe said:


> When did 24mm became *ultra*-wide ?


Since the zooms on compact / P&S cameras are quite often around 34 - 38mm equivalent.


----------



## robert55 (Sep 15, 2011)

About Digic 5: just as for instance all intel i5's are not created equal, you should IMHO look at Digic 5 as a generation of processors. But it is good to see some [well actually a lot] of change for the good. 
And apparently this site got it right: there is a new S, but not a new G.

One [undoubtedly stupid] question: what does HS stand for?


----------



## dajazz (Sep 15, 2011)

robert55 said:


> One [undoubtedly stupid] question: what does HS stand for?



I thought that was Canon's code for a backlit CMOS sensor?


----------



## -zero- (Sep 15, 2011)

http://a.img-dpreview.com/previews/canons100/images/s100-vs-s95-back.jpg

where is teh direct print button????


----------



## c-law (Sep 15, 2011)

robert55 said:


> One [undoubtedly stupid] question: what does HS stand for?


Hybrid Stabilisation.

It is the newest form of Canon's IS technology as introduced by the latest 100L macro lens.

Chris


----------



## dstppy (Sep 15, 2011)

c-law said:


> robert55 said:
> 
> 
> > One [undoubtedly stupid] question: what does HS stand for?
> ...


I couldn't believe what a world of difference IS made when we got our first A series with it. HS sounds yummier 




-zero- said:


> http://a.img-dpreview.com/previews/canons100/images/s100-vs-s95-back.jpg
> 
> where is teh direct print button????



Says it can be re-purposed.

Who direct prints? ;D


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 15, 2011)

c-law said:


> robert55 said:
> 
> 
> > One [undoubtedly stupid] question: what does HS stand for?
> ...



Ummmm...no. You're referring to Hybrid IS (H-IS) in the 100L Macro, which corrects for angular motion like traditional IS, and for translational shift. There is no system in PowerShots that corrects for translational shift. 

HS = high-sensitivity, and refers to the combination of sensor technology and Digic image processing that allows for cleaner (relatively, at least) shots in low light conditions.


----------



## chrismartinez.co.uk (Sep 15, 2011)

neuroanatomist said:


> chrismartinez.co.uk said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting to see that the Digic V in the 12MP S100 allows it to take 2.3fps vs the 0.9 fps of the Digic IV in the 10MP S95
> ...



Indeed, good point. This may be a stupid question (im not afraid to ask), but in the end were there any real benefits of CCD over CMOS i know there were supposedly in the early days, but what about in recent times? i assume Canon would have stuck with CCD if there were so maybe ive answered my own question.


----------



## dajazz (Sep 15, 2011)

Amazon has the pre-order up:

http://www.amazon.com/Canon-PowerShot-S100-Digital-Stabilized/dp/B005MTME3U/ref=sr_1_1?m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&s=photo&ie=UTF8&qid=1316117726&sr=1-1


----------



## Blaze (Sep 15, 2011)

neuroanatomist said:


> c-law said:
> 
> 
> > robert55 said:
> ...



I think the S100's macro/hybrid IS mode is designed to correct for shift-type camera shake.


----------



## EYEONE (Sep 15, 2011)

chrismartinez.co.uk said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > chrismartinez.co.uk said:
> ...




CCDs don't suffer from the "rolling shutter" problem that CMOS does because of the we it reads out the pixels. It also is suppose to have high image quality but I'm not sure how true that is anymore. CCDs also use a lot more power than CMOS does and are more expensive.

That's basically it. I'm sure others have more info.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 15, 2011)

Blaze said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > c-law said:
> ...



Apologies - you are correct. Sorry for not checking my facts. The S95 does, indeed, have hybrid IS. 

But still, HS is something different.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 16, 2011)

dajazz said:


> Amazon has the pre-order up:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Canon-PowerShot-S100-Digital-Stabilized/dp/B005MTME3U/ref=sr_1_1?m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&s=photo&ie=UTF8&qid=1316117726&sr=1-1



Awesome - thanks for the link. 

I now have the new S100 pre-ordered! ;D


----------



## riogrande100 (Sep 16, 2011)

I think Canon releasing the s100 with Digic 5 is an early signal to say our new waves of DSLR are on the way soon. I think the main reason that the s100 has been annoucned first is because with holiday season appraoching this is a camera that would appeal for that market. So it needs it to be out there first, whereas the Pro DSLR are not seasonal products.

It just lets everyone else know that we know your anxious but they are coming. Also the the Hollywood event in November should be interseting could be the 5D MKIII release that is geared for video?


----------



## gmrza (Sep 16, 2011)

neuroanatomist said:


> IMO, definitely a worthwhile upgrade for my S95. I'll be ordering one when they become available!



What it does raise an interesting question about is a G13 - The S and G series have after all shared sensors.

What I am also wondering about is whether we will see built in GPS coming to more Canon cameras. That will be interesting to see.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 16, 2011)

gmrza said:


> What it does raise an interesting question about is a G13 - The S and G series have after all shared sensors.
> 
> What I am also wondering about is whether we will see built in GPS coming to more Canon cameras. That will be interesting to see.



I'd bet the G13 (will they name a camera -13?) would have the same sensor, if/when it comes, and built-in GPS. Probably a new lens, too - 24-168, perhaps?

I'm hoping we start to see the built-in GPS in dSLRs, at least the 1-series if not lower bodies.


----------



## mrbill (Sep 17, 2011)

dajazz said:


> Amazon has the pre-order up:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Canon-PowerShot-S100-Digital-Stabilized/dp/B005MTME3U/ref=sr_1_1?m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&s=photo&ie=UTF8&qid=1316117726&sr=1-1



Gotta love the usual UK ripoff - Â£439.00 ($700) to buy the same camera in Britain. Granted that includes 20% sales tax - so the equilvalent of $560 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Canon-PowerShot-S100-Digital-Camera/dp/B005N5NF6I


----------



## dajazz (Sep 19, 2011)

Just got a delivery estimate from Amazon for the S100 (black) I pre-ordered of October 4-12


----------



## Blaze (Sep 19, 2011)

Yep, if I place the S100 in my cart and go to check out it estimates the delivery date to be Oct. 5-13.

mrbill, Amazon doesn't usually collect taxes on the items they sell in the US, so that really is a huge difference.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 19, 2011)

mrbill said:


> Gotta love the usual UK ripoff



Not only cost, as Amazon.uk states, "This item is due to be released on November 25, 2011," and like the previous poster, I got an email from Amazon (US) estimating delivery the second week in October.


----------



## davidpbush (Sep 20, 2011)

Canon has the manual up:

http://usa.canon.com/cusa/support/consumer/digital_cameras/powershot_g_series/powershot_s100#BrochuresAndManuals


----------



## domwin (Oct 13, 2011)

anybody know when this is released?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 13, 2011)

Still don't have the one I pre-ordered. Amazon still shows delivery by 10/19, although it seems they're no longer taking pre-orders.


----------



## -zero- (Oct 14, 2011)

I went through the manual briefly and noticed that the number of pictures on a single charge is only 200
my last p/s dates back to 2004 so I don't know if this number is normal or not but it does seem a bit low

what is the average number of shots for a normal or high end p/s 
for those who owned the s90/95 what did you get out of it on a single charge?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 14, 2011)

-zero- said:


> I went through the manual briefly and noticed that the number of pictures on a single charge is only 200
> my last p/s dates back to 2004 so I don't know if this number is normal or not but it does seem a bit low
> 
> what is the average number of shots for a normal or high end p/s
> for those who owned the s90/95 what did you get out of it on a single charge?



The S95 is also rated for 200 shots. The S100 uses a battery with a slightly larger capacity, so presumably it does use a bit more power to get those 200 shots.


----------



## -zero- (Oct 14, 2011)

neuroanatomist said:


> -zero- said:
> 
> 
> > I went through the manual briefly and noticed that the number of pictures on a single charge is only 200
> ...



yes, in the mean time I checked the online manual for the s95 but my real question is for those who have used this camera, what is your "actual" number of shots from a single charge, has it ever been a limmiting factor (that would require a spare battery)


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 15, 2011)

It's hard to say. I do have an S95, and I've only drained the battery to the red once. That was no where near 200 shots, but as I stated, it's tough to evaluate. First, all manufacturers overstate battery life when compared to real world performance. Second, usage pattern matters - going out and shooting 200 shots at a time is not common, I expect. More commonly, one would go out and shoot a few dozen shots, again a day or a few days later, etc. Personally, I do have 2 batteries and I swap them out frequently. The time I nearly ran out of power, I had grabbed the camera when I was running late, and it had sat unused for a couple of weeks after a day or two of use, and I neglected to swap in the fully-charged battery. Li-ion batteries self-discharge, so a few days drops the charge level several percent. If you get in the habit of charging after every shooting day, I think you'd be fine.


----------



## tknull (Oct 16, 2011)

Just wanted to let you guys know that I just purchased the S100. Been watching for it to be available... and was about to give up hope of it being available for a trip i'm taking in a few weeks.... especially since it has disappeared from Amazon's website the last few days and I've heard nothing of this being released soon. But earlier today i came across a thread on another site, mentioning that some Best Buy stores had them (not on the site, but if you went to the store). Called the local store in San Diego (Mission Valley), and the lady on the phone checked, and said they were out, but that a nearby store (Mira Mesa) had 4. So I vaulted up there, and sure enough they did. Nothing on display, so you have to ask about em. So It'd be worth a call or trip to your local store to check.
P.S. I haven't used it yet... as I am quite shocked that it does not come with a SD card of any size whatsoever, and i got nothing lying around to throw in, and will have to go to Fry's in the morning to get one. But I plan to shoot a bunch of photos tomorrow, and if anyone wants anything checked out, let me know.
T.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 16, 2011)

Thanks for the update! These days, no camera comes with a memory card. Get a name brand (SanDisk, Lexar), and it should be fast 20 Mbps for shooting 1080p video.


----------



## davidpbush (Oct 18, 2011)

Jut called my local Best Buy (actually told my new iPhone 4S to call the best buy in my town, and it did!). Anyway, they have one in stock, but she said they aren't allowed to sell it to me until Sunday the 23rd, because that is when Canon is allowing them to sell it.

Sounded bogus to me, so I'm going to check some other stores today.


----------



## davidpbush (Oct 18, 2011)

Another Best Buy had one and didn't know about waiting so I got it. Charged over night but no chance to do any eval yet.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 31, 2011)

neuroanatomist said:


> Still don't have the one I pre-ordered. Amazon still shows delivery by 10/19, although it seems they're no longer taking pre-orders.



New date: Delivery estimate 11/7 - 11/10.


----------

